# It's important to not freak out about anything you think no matter how crazy or against your morals it is



## Guest (Mar 6, 2014)

It could be any compulsive thought. Just because you thought it doesn't mean anything.

I could think inside my head "I am a gerbil". I admit I thought it, but I know I'm not a gerbil and I don't need to reevaluate my whole life just because I thought it.

Apply that to any crazy thought.


----------



## kelly326 (Dec 10, 2013)

So is thinking life is pointless and has no real meaning and there's no reason for me to stick around and suffer a crazy thought?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2014)

kelly326 said:


> So is thinking life is pointless and has no real meaning and there's no reason for me to stick around and suffer a crazy thought?


Yup. Because it's based on how you feel, you probably feel worthless. As soon as you realize your not worthless (which is up to you only to realize) then you won't even hate yourself for thinking that way. It's no big deal


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't seem to have a problem with rationalizing thoughts... Maybe it's just me or something, but it is how I see things and how things feel that bug me, not so much the irrational intrusive thoughts. Because I consciously know that something is wrong with me, I have no problem not believing them. The evidence in my life is in front of my face...my reality, not inside my head; even though it really is inside my head. A true paradox.

I have never had trouble with existential thoughts that are intrusive. I have trouble more so of things feeling 2-Dimensional, things lacking depth, things feeling dreamy, having terrible short term memory, and the fact that everything in life is one, etc,etc I could go on forever.

My reality feels impossible to adjust to because I have lived my life with a certain perspective and foundation of everything I knew and believed, and who I was for 20 years; it's all I knew. But then it's like I get these new pair of eyes, and a new brain, but I am still stuck in the body of some person I use to be. It's like somehow I am suppose to learn everything over in the past 20 years, from scratch in a new perspective, and be able to function as an adult in life, without the basic understanding of anything.

This is how I see things though, and this is how things feel. It's not just a thought that I can't block out of my head, because even when the thoughts go away, and my mind is empty, everything still feels unreal.

The point is, the facts are concrete evidence in my reality... not just some irrational intrusive thoughts that I can't ignore.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

wow you just described how i feel. i feel like i just landed on the planet and i dunno what to do here. i feel like im programmed to believe this is all normal. existing feels uncomfortable because of the anxiety. i feel like my brain has been wiped clear. i feel like everything i know it what i have been thought. and existence in general just feels weird. being concious scares me (could this be because my sense of self is fucked atm due to dissociation) i have had this before and have been fine for the last year . but now its like all of the sudden its not normal to exist anywhere. it came again after some prolonged stress and now i feel just as lost as before. i cant even explain. i get the thoughts. but its more of a feeling. I feel like everthing i just knew before i now have to learn. Can you relate? i feel like before this i didnt think life was a ''thing'' it was just the only thing. I didnt thinl ''i am alive'' 'i am living'' . I just went about things daily. Now it feels like some sort of sentence i have to complete. I keep thinking when did i become concious? how did i learn how to walk n talk , how do i know things. How can u just be thrown onto a planet and find it normal... Although for the last 23 years its all i knew and it was fine. (despite the times of intense stress) . Anyone relate?


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

why is this frightening me tho ? i feel outside of it and life. as if ive stepped off the train and said hey i dont wanna play anymore. i feel like its weird to exist at all. as if i am existing only now for the first time. Is this dp talking., im so scared its not and that i have just looked to far into life and cannot go back. The only thing that calms me is that i have been out of this before and life returmed to normal. I cannot imagine this now though. Feel very alone in my mind and scared


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

I am still struggling with this. Has anyone else just had over all confusion? I just don't know how to think. Its like I feel like I need to freak out about being alive and being a human. I feel like its not normal. I cant explain the terror and how alone I feel with this. I keep thinking I dont understand things. I dont know if that makes sense.


----------

